# Hello from Florida



## grantmartin850 (Jul 7, 2017)

I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.

I believe in limited Federal Government and free market capitalism.  It will be fun debating and learning from everyone


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jul 7, 2017)

_Or so you think._

_Regardless, welcome to the forum, it's nice to meet you._


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 7, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> 
> I believe in limited Federal Government and free market capitalism.  It will be fun debating and learning from everyone



See how you cope with the insults. Lively debate it is, but sometimes it's too lively. 

I'd guess you're on the opposite side of the spectrum to me, not because I demand to have larger government, it would be nice to have less government, but just because sometimes people think less govt means other things too. I'm a capitalist, but often people who say they're free market capitalism don't want checks and controls on capitalism that is essential to make it happen.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2017)

Welcome!

Where's the good rules to read?

Hmm..

Right about heanh:

Rules for Politics: A Reminder

Again, welcome to the board, you are required to see this:






After that you may start participating.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> ...



I've been an aircraft maintainer and in the aircraft business for too long.  I'm pretty sure that there is not an insult I haven't heard - so fire away.  

Not sure what you mean when you say "sometimes people think less govt means other things too."  I am a free market capitalist and believe that the market left alone will for the must part correct itself.  That is not to say that I think there is no room for gov't in the market - it just needs to be limited, very limited


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 7, 2017)

*Welcome!*



​


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 7, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...



Well, I'm not an insulter, I don't come on here for that sort of thing, but you'll find them. I talk mostly to people on the right and there are lots of people on my ignore list. 

I'm a believer that when the market is left to itself it leads to monopolies. I believe this because the evidence is there.

Take Syria, part of the reason the Syrians were so angry is because Assad's Uncle controlled most of the country.

Bashar al-Assad has amassed fortune of up to £950m, analysts estimate

"In peacetime, the Assads and their close friends owned around 60% to 70% of the country's assets, from land and factories to energy plants and licences to sell foreign goods. "

The simple fact is that in the US today, corruption is rife, and it's been legitimized. The only reason it's not worse is because the govt has certain checks and balances in place.


----------



## williepete (Jul 7, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> I've been an *aircraft maintainer* and in the aircraft business for too long.



Welcome to someone who has been accountable for his actions  his entire career. On this board, you will encounter gobs of leftists who don't believe in personal accountability. They have no idea what it means to have had the level of responsibility you carried.  

God bless aircraft maintainers. I put my life in their hands safely and confidently for 31 years. Salt of the Earth.

WELCOME!


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 7, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...


Now you need to pick an avatar to go with your new moniker.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> 
> I believe in limited Federal Government and free market capitalism.  It will be fun debating and learning from everyone


Welcome, Grant!


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Or so you think._
> 
> _Regardless, welcome to the forum, it's nice to meet you._


Thanks pumpkin Row


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Thanks Will


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Where's the good rules to read?
> 
> ...



Thanks and I look forward to participating


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> *Welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


thanks for the nice but strange office to work from


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 8, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> 
> I believe in limited Federal Government and free market capitalism.  It will be fun debating and learning from everyone



I can tell from your first post, you're very judgmental.  Welcome.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 8, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> ...


I missed the judge part...


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I agree with the corruption; however, what you are talking about is crony capitalism.  When Gov't influence is mixed with capitalism bad things happen.  Believe me, in no way do I think corporations are perfect; however, if they can lobby a strong centralized Gov't their influence becomes unbearable, which is what happens now.  Like I said before, there is room for some regulation; however, the powerful companies can always find ways to contort those regulations to their benefit.  That is why I believe that it is better to have markets correct themselves, for the most part.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

williepete said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been an *aircraft maintainer* and in the aircraft business for too long.
> ...



Thanks Will for recognizing the maintainer.  I was always in awe of what you pilots do and surely wish I could have been one.  Yes, personal responsibility would fix a lot of the woes of society.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> ...



Sorry you feel that way - I have never considered myself judgmental.   I have deeply held convictions; however, I love to hear and debate others about their deeply held convictions.  I believe that we are a better society when we can hold passionate debates and try to learn from one another.  Sometimes at the end of the debate, people just have to agree to disagree.  I don't believe that is judgmental - but maybe it is.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I will get an avatar up in the next couple of days


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 8, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...



It's a joke...


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> ...



thanks for the welcome


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 8, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...



Just had an idea- why don't you you just keep posting, and let people here suggest avatars for you based on your poster personality?


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



sorry - gotta learn the sense of humor around here


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 8, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...



It's a joke, irony in a way. See, you're new, I don't know you, yet I "judge" you to be "judgemental". Clearly the joke missed and flopped. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 8, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


No worries. It wasn't a good joke.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 8, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


as was my post


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 8, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Love the humor - I just have to learn everyone's personalities


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 8, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...





grantmartin850 said:


> I just have to learn everyone's personalities


That might not be so easy.

some of them change during the full moon.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow Floridian


----------



## OldLady (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, Grant.  I'm one of those lying libs who dreams of a Communist America and for every conservative to be pushed off a high cliff after setting fire to their pants.
Yesterday I also acquired multiple personalities and am well known as too stupid for school.

Look forward to talking with you more.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 8, 2017)

I little disappointed its not Flo rider....


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 9, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> Hi, Grant.  I'm one of those lying libs who dreams of a Communist America and for every conservative to be pushed off a high cliff after setting fire to their pants.
> Yesterday I also acquired multiple personalities and am well known as too stupid for school.
> 
> Look forward to talking with you more.



Funny - i look forward to talking to you more also.  It sounds like we are on opposite ends of the spectrum; however, we can always learn from one another and respect the other's position.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 9, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Welcome from a fellow Floridian



Thank you depotoo


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...





grantmartin850 said:


> It sounds like we are on opposite ends of the spectrum


That must make you a leprechaun.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 9, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



so is that the avatar I need to be using?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 9, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...




Here's an extra avatar I had lying around.


----------



## williepete (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's your avatar Brother:







I found a few more if you don't like that one.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 9, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...



That depends on how far down the spectrum you are. What do you think about "the deep state",  Obama was born in Kenya, and Trump is the best president ever?  Is all that bat shit crazy, or just common sense that most should agree with?


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 10, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I certainly didn't like Obama's presidency and was/am very happy he is gone.  Truth be told where was born means little to me.  He has documentation that says he was born in the U.S.  So unless proven otherwise he was qualified to be a president.  His policies were absolutely horrible and I certainly don't share his views of what this country should be.  Now if he would go quietly.  

As far as Trump, it is waaaay to early to determine what type of presidency he will have.  I prefer him over the Hillary; however, I am certainly not on the band wagon.  So far I see some positives in reducing regulations and SCOTUS nominees; however, I am deeply concerned about the trade policies.  I do believe that there is a concerted effort by many to do everything in their power to make him an ineffective president and this crap drives me crazy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Welcome
Who is checking and balancing the corruption that has been in the government for the past 8 years?  Why did the rich get much richer and the most on poverty ever.  Because some people are so ignorant that the government is here to help, while it continues to grow like a dangerous cancer.  Drain the swamp, and the world would be a better place.  once again welcome.


----------



## grantmartin850 (Jul 23, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > grantmartin850 said:
> ...



Unfortunately, the corruption has been much longer than the past 8 years.  The rich and influential always get richer as the government grows.  This is because they have the connections and power to have government work for themselves and institute self beneficial policies, regardless on the impact to everyone else.  If you look at the environmentalist movement it gave us the compact florescent lights, created by GE.  Funny thing is that GE got enough tax credits that it did not pay any corporate taxes and now we have a growing mercury issue.  GE was able to shut down all of the state-side incandescent light factories and move CFL manufacturing overseas, where there is not EPA regulations that preclude the manufacturing with mercury.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 24, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


I don't know, being that I was at one time a minimum wage puke, with no skills, after working my ass off in the military, I took those skills overseas and made quite a fortune.  Was I rich?  No, was I influential?  No.  But I did find my God given gifts and used them to my best of my abilities.  Shame liberals gave up God, because the only skills liberals have is scamming the system.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 24, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Or so you think._
> 
> _Regardless, welcome to the forum, it's nice to meet you._


He's looking for fun debating in a full contact forum? Oooookay!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



And some of them are continuously in Full Moon Mode and also howling at it


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> grantmartin850 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



You are evil for posting that again, evil and a brute


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

grantmartin850 said:


> I have been trolling the forums for a couple days and decided it was time to say hello.  I have to say, I like the colorful debates and look forward to joining in on them.
> 
> I believe in limited Federal Government and free market capitalism.  It will be fun debating and learning from everyone



Yes you seem okay, hopefully you'll stay.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I love this bear, it should be Fed Exed to me.


----------

